# Welche Matchrute



## Tricast (25. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, würde gerne mal hören welche Matchrute Euch Ihr kaufen würdet wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt und welche Matchruten Ihr in Eurem Bestand habt. Vielleicht kommen da ja interessante Dinge zum Vorschein und der ein oder andere erfährt auch noch was es so alles gibt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fr33 (25. Oktober 2019)

3 x mal die Browning Carboxy Match by Bob Nudd. Ka wie alt die Ruten sind. Aber wohl um die 2005 rum. Mega tolle Matchruten


----------



## Thomas. (25. Oktober 2019)

es kann nur eine geben Shimano Dia Flash 14ft  Lila Serie (1994)


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Oktober 2019)

Kaufen: ?????
Bestand:
Browning Ambition 4,20 mtr.
Rive Commercial Fast Action 12ft.
Spro Trout Match Fine Master 3,9 mtr.
Rive Specimen 11ft.
Germina No Name 3,30 mtr.


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2019)

So wenig, wie ich mit dem Stopsel fische, tun es auch die Floatables und dann steht noch eine feine Wagglerrute von Shakespeare herum - weiss gar nicht mehr, wie die genau heisst.


----------



## Papamopps (25. Oktober 2019)

Durch Zufall eine
WFT Lake N River Match 3,50 2-16g
Vom "Stippen" im Rhein bis zum Forellen-/Welsangeln im Fopu hat sie schon alles gut überstanden.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin mit meiner Silstar traverse X match sehr zufrieden, ich hätte lediglich Interesse an einem längeren Modell, so 14-15'
Da gibts doch was von Drennan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (25. Oktober 2019)

Drennan Acolyte Compact 13ft als Ultra und Plus, zudem eine Acolyte in 17ft für tiefere Gewässer.

Im Bestand habe ich eine Acolyte Carp Waggler 12ft - fantastisch!


----------



## Tricast (25. Oktober 2019)

Das hält sich ja noch alles in Grenzen. Wirkliche Exoten sind da ja noch nicht dabei. Vielleicht die 17 ft. Akolyte. Aber da muß noch mehr kommen, es gibt und gab so tolle Matchruten.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax (25. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin mit meiner Acolyte Plus 13ft wunschlos glücklich, würde sie wieder kaufen und weiterempfehlen.
Selten bei akuter Karpfengefahr ne 13ft greysTXL specialist Float (ist aber ne match) und nach unten hin ne geheimnisvolle, extrem leichte und filigrane Match 13ft unbekannter Bauart vmtl. Ne 0-Serie.
Dann noch einzwei weitere Matches, Floats 
Da sind auch Exoten dabei, die ich gerne nachtrage- bin auch in einer Kneipensituation gefangen.


----------



## geomas (25. Oktober 2019)

So nen richtigen Exoten habe ich zu bieten:
eine von Tri-Cast Ende der 1980er Jahre für einen heute nicht mehr existierenden holländischen Angelladen gebaute 4-teilige Matche.
Länge gut 4,50m, mit Kevlar-Wicklung, schönem Korkgriff mit Schieberingen.

Hab noch ne schöne Browning Xitan Ultra 13ft, tolle Rute, wenn auch sicher nicht mit ner Acolyte, Normark, Tri-Cast zu vergleichen.

Kurz und gut ist ne Greys Prodigy TXL 10ft.


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Oktober 2019)

Meine Matchruten, drei an der Zahl, sind alle schon etwas älter.
Da gab es noch die DM als Währung 

Bei aktuellen Modellen bin ich nicht auf dem laufenden weil die Ruten die ich habe immer noch super das machen wofür sie gebaut wurden.

Meine erste war, ist ne Silstar traverse X GT Match in 12ft.
Danach wurde es teurer, eine DAM New Dimension Match für das ganz feine Fischen auch mit 12ft und einem Wfg von 2 bis 10 g kam ins Haus.
Das ist immer noch meine Nummer eins 
Den Vogel abgeschlossen habe ich dann mit einer Team DAIWA Mk 3 Euromatch die unter dem Blank den Schriftzug Powercarp Special trägt.
Sehr feines Rütchen 
Der Name ist Programm 
Das erfuhr ich als das erste mal ein Karpfen am anderen Ende hing der 10Jahre meine PB anführte.
Allerdings Ende November gefangen 
Sehr feinfühlig und schnell aber mit einer Reserve im Rückrad die erst bei größeren Fischen zu erahnen ist.
Wfg 7 -18 g bei einer Länge von 14 ft.
Neuanschaffung, Fehlanzeige.
Achso, die Ruten sind alle dreiteilig


----------



## yukonjack (27. Oktober 2019)

Silstar Spiral Match in 3,90m. Ein super Stöckchen, ca.15 Jahre alt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (28. Oktober 2019)

Meine Shakespeare Sänger Specilist in 4,20 würde ich nichtmehr hergeben und jederzeit wider kaufen. Damals beim Gerlinger für 129€ gekauft und noch nicht bereut.
Ansonsten meine Balzer Magna Silver in 4,20m aus den späten 90ern. 
Eine DAM Superleicht Match Spezial CF in 5m habe ich noch im Aufbau und eine entsprechend kürzere DAM in 3,60 zum Neuaufbau.

Teuere Ruten brauch ich nicht unbedingt


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Oktober 2019)

Hatte wer schonmal die Preston Equis in seinen Griffen oder hat gar schon mal mit ihr gefischt?

Ohnehin scheinen hier im AB nur wenige Preston Ruten zu fischen


----------



## Racklinger (28. Oktober 2019)

Also welches Baujahr meine ist kann ich nicht sagen, ich hab Sie als Jugendlicher von meinem Vater geschenkt bekommen und er hatte Sie von seinem Bruder glaub ich bekommen (Ich tippe mal 90er Jahre)
Daiwa Sensitiv in 3,60 m, dreiteilig.
Es ist noch dass alte Daiwa Symbol drauf. 
Funktioniert auch noch wunderbar, hatte leider keinen Korkgriff sondern Schaumstoff und keinen festen Rutenhalter nur zwei verschiebbare Ringe. Aber dass ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## Waller Michel (28. Oktober 2019)

Ich als zugehebener Daiwa Freak ,angel sehr gerne mit meinen Team Daiwa Matchruten ,gut passig sind dazu auch die Team Daiwa Matchrollen ..... man kommt mit den Ruten wirklich auf enorme Wurfweiten und dies sehr präzise. Trotzdem verfügen sie über ein gutes Rückrat wenn mal ein Karpfen dran hängt. 
Hab aber auch 2 Auqualite Match von Daiwa und die sind auch sehr sehr empfehlenswert, sind halt ne Preisklasse niedriger. 
Vielleicht mal angucken bevor du eine Entscheidung triffst ?

LG Michael


----------



## Tricast (28. Oktober 2019)

@Waller Michel : Danke für Deinen Hinweis. Endlich mal jemand der auch Daiwas sein eigen nennt. Ich brauche keine Matchruten, war nur neugierig was ihr so im Bestand habt. Und es hat sich noch keiner gemeldet der z.B. Matrix, Milo, Sensas oder Garbolino hat. Geschweige denn Hardy.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Waller Michel (28. Oktober 2019)

Hallo @Tricast ,
Daiwa hat sich bei mir halt auf dauer gesehen als das beste rauskristalisiert ,das betrifft sowohl Leistung wie auch den Preis, mir geht da halt fast nie was kaputt, dann machen sich paar Euro mehr schnell bezahlt! 
Gibt selbstverständlich auch andere gute Marken! 

LG Michael


----------



## Fr33 (28. Oktober 2019)

Wenn ich anmerken darf - für viele war und ist das echte Matchangeln zu kompliziert. Wer hat denn schon bock auf 25m mit dem vorgebleiten Waggler zu fischen. Als ich noch regelmäßig mit der Matchrute am Weiher oder See saß - saßen die ersten schon mit der Feeder am Wasser. Ist halt vielen Einfacher....

So echte Exoten wie die Daiwa Matchwinner usw. hab ich hier aber auch nicht gelesen ;D


----------



## Waller Michel (28. Oktober 2019)

Och ,ich finde das Fischen mit Matchrute ziemlich kurzweilig und beim Gemeinschaftsfischen im Verein oder im Ausland beim Wettkampf benutze ich Sie regelmäßig!  Genau wie die Feeder aller Art natürlich auch!
Aber Recht hast du, in Deutschland wird die Match oft nicht so ganz richtig eingesetzt bzw die Montagen mit Waggler dann als Laufpose verwendet.

LG Michael


----------



## Minimax (28. Oktober 2019)

Tricast schrieb:


> Und es hat sich noch keiner gemeldet der z.B. Matrix, Milo, Sensas oder Garbolino hat. Geschweige denn Hardy.



Also ne olle Hardy Matchmaker 13ft hab ich auch irgendwo noch in den Katakomben liegen und auch ne eigentlich ganz coole Colmic Artax 700 in 4,50, leider ebenfalls total vernachlässigt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (29. Oktober 2019)

Wo @Minimax schon die Hardy erwähnt hätte ich da noch eine Bruce & Walker CTM13, CTM13A und CTM14A wobei mir die CTM13 schon die liebere von den dreien ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Oktober 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> in Deutschland wird die Match oft nicht so ganz richtig eingesetzt bzw die Montagen mit Waggler dann als Laufpose verwendet.



Genau so und dann mit meiner No Name, immerhin mit einer italiänischen Flagge drauf?
Gekauft mit schief angebundenem Startring für 20 DM. Ist mein Gerät zur Köfi Beschaffung.

Jürgen


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Oktober 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ist mein Gerät zur Köfi Beschaffung



Nicht nur deines, und das ist in meinen Augen auch die schnellste und effektives Art Köfi zu bekommen. Matchrute, Pose, Made oder Teig.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Oktober 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> und das ist in meinen Augen auch die schnellste und effektives Art Köfi zu bekommen.



Na ja, Senken ist noch effektiver, aber da bekomme ich in der Regel dann keine größeren Köfis, zum Wallerangeln.
Jedenfalls mache ich keine Religion aus dem Matchfischen, da kommt es mir tatsächlich eher auf schnellen Erfolg an.
Zu der von Waller Michel angesprochener "falschen Verwendung" mit laufenden Wagglern, kann ich nur sagen; die einzige Chance um auf 6,50m bis 8m Tiefe im Sommer, an die großen Rotaugen ran zu kommen!
(Na gut, Feedern würde sicher auch gehen, aber ich hasse das ständige Gematsche im Futter!)

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Oktober 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nicht nur deines, und das ist in meinen Augen auch die schnellste und effektives Art Köfi zu bekommen. Matchrute, Pose, Made oder Teig.


Ich habe dieses Jahr 99% meiner Köfi trottend gefangen. Damit verbinden sich Spaß und nutzen (und matchrute) optimal


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Oktober 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Jahr 99% meiner Köfi trottend gefangen. Damit verbinden sich Spaß und nutzen (und matchrute) optimal



Mein Probleme ist trottend am See kann man meistens vergessen, auch fehlt mir die Centrepin.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Oktober 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mein Probleme ist trottend am See kann man meistens vergessen,





PS: Vielleicht bei richtig Sturm.


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Oktober 2019)

Segelpose, 30cm Köfi, 35er Mono auf der Centrepin, du bringst ein auf Ideen. . Fehlt nur noch die passende Hechtpin.


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Oktober 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Segelpose, 30cm Köfi, 35er Mono auf der Centrepin, du bringst ein auf Ideen. . Fehlt nur noch die passende Hechtpin.


Da hatte @kati48268 mal einen guten Artikel über Stellfischruten verfasst (so gut dass John clowns oder wie der heißt ihn plagiert hat) und da ein Foto einer Pin an Stellfischrute gebracht. 100m 0,35er passt auf jede Pin, insofern lege ich dir gerne die AliPin ans Herz und freue mich auf den Bericht^^ 

ich wollte dich aber nicht überreden, ich wollte nur meine Erfahrung teilen


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Oktober 2019)

@Kochtopf 
Die Idee ist eindeutig gut, aber laß uns das im Ükel bereden mit der AliPin, das wird sonst hier Heinz seinen  Thread sprengen.


----------



## Tricast (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich merke schon mit der Match und den Posen habt Ihr das nicht so.


----------



## Thomas. (29. Oktober 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Segelpose, 30cm Köfi, 35er Mono auf der Centrepin, du bringst ein auf Ideen. . Fehlt nur noch die passende Hechtpin.



mal ganz kurz OT, habe letzte Woche eine Hechtpin ersteigert.


----------



## Tobias85 (29. Oktober 2019)

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich merke schon mit der Match und den Posen habt Ihr das nicht so.



Ich find so klassisches Match-Angeln schon ziemlich spannend, aber mir fehlt im Moment einfach die Zeit, noch mehr neue Methoden auszuprobieren und mich da reinzufuchsen. Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr und dann wird deine Kompetenz in dieser Angelei sicherlich auch öfter gefragt sein.


----------



## Racklinger (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich komme mit der klassischen Matchmontage, also feststehend, einfach nicht zurecht. Ich kann mich einfach nicht mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, Blei auf der Schnur zu verschieben. Habe da zuviel bedenken die Schnur zu beschädigen.
Vielleicht habe ich in den nächsten Jahren die Muse dafür.


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> mal ganz kurz OT, habe letzte Woche eine Hechtpin ersteigert.
> Anhang anzeigen 332021
> Anhang anzeigen 332022


Wohl eher eine "Hechtschlepp" - beim Mooching wird ja nicht geworfen...!


----------



## Thomas. (29. Oktober 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wohl eher eine "Hechtschlepp" - beim Mooching wird ja nicht geworfen...!


hast recht, aber ich versuche es mal


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Oktober 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ich komme mit der klassischen Matchmontage, also feststehend, einfach nicht zurecht. Ich kann mich einfach nicht mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, Blei auf der Schnur zu verschieben. Habe da zuviel bedenken die Schnur zu beschädigen.
> Vielleicht habe ich in den nächsten Jahren die Muse dafür.


Dafür schuf der her dinsmores und anchor!
Um möglichst wenig schieben zu müssen habe ich das Hauptgewicht in Form eines catherinenbleies über einem Schrotblei (meist bb oder aaa, fische relativ schwer mit ø5,5gr Posen) und relativ wenigen Schroten darunter.

Ob botton Down oder Bulk entscheide ich nach den Bedingungen vor Ort und meist kann ich dabei bleiben (ist natürlich keine matchangelei in heinzens Sinne, aber ich denke wenn man keinen Wert darauf legt, wettkampfähnlich zu fangen ist es verwendbar)


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> hast recht, aber ich versuche es mal


Auf alle Fälle probieren. Womöglich findest du ja unter dem Suchbegriff "Drillstockrolle" einige Inspirationen.


----------



## Minimax (29. Oktober 2019)

Tricast schrieb:


> Ich merke schon mit der Match und den Posen habt Ihr das nicht so.





Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich find so klassisches Match-Angeln





Racklinger schrieb:


> Ich komme mit der klassischen Matchmontage, also feststehend,



Ich merke grade, so beim lesen der Beiträge, das mir eigentlich garnicht klar ist, was denn klassisches Match-Angeln ist?

Ich meine, Ne Matchrute ist ja eigentlich nen deutscher Mantelbegriff, der eigentlich alle leichte Posenruten zwischen ca dreieinhalb und viereinhalb Meter mit enger Beringung meint, die einst aus der englischen Wettkampfszene vor dem Siegeszug der Kopfruten hier rübergeschwappt sind. Die Franzosen und Italiener nennen sie ja auch ähnlich unpräzise Cannes Anglaise bzw Canna Inglese. Und schon da wird's schwer- Im Ursprungsland gibt's den begriff nicht, da werden Ruten dieses Typs natürlich vielfätiger unterteilt (Der Eskimo-Schneenamen-Effekt) und sind verschiedene Arten von Floatruten- Die bei uns wiederum als was ganz anderes zusammengefasst werden.
Und Wettkampfruten können ja prinzipiell alle Ruten sein: Bolos, Kopfruten, Whips, sogar Feeder.

Ja, und wenn also schon ein Problem bei der Definition von Matchruten da ist -wo wäre der Unterschied zwischen langer Match und Kurzer Bolo?- 
dann wird's natürlich noch schwieriger das "klassische Matchangeln" zu definieren, vor allem aus Mangel an Matches?

Sicher Haarspaltereien,natürlich, aber eigentlich auc ganz interessant zum grübeln,

hg
Minimax


----------



## u-see fischer (29. Oktober 2019)

Als Matchrute nutze ich eine Tricast Diamond Macht in 15 Fuß zum Angeln mit Stick-Posen (eingespliste Spitze und ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion). Für die Waggler kommt eine 14 Fuß Aiken (keine Ahnung wie die genau heißt) zum Einsatz. Weiterhin habe ich noch eine 13 Fuß Matchrute von Albert Drachkowich (ja, der hat seinen Namen auch dafür hergegeben) im Besitz.
Fürs Trotting nutze ich eine Hardy Avon.


----------



## Waller Michel (29. Oktober 2019)

Haste schon Recht was du da sagst! 
Wenn man aber vom klassischen Matchangeln ausgeht so wie die Engländer es praktizieren und soo verstehe ich es eigentlich auch; ist die Sache natürlich etwas klarer definiert. 
Die Engländer fischen mit Waggler als Festpose ,entweder mit Peg Leg auf der Schnur oder links und rechts zwei weiche Klemmbleie um die Pose zu fixieren. 
Natürlich wurde das Prinzip einer Matchrute dann heute oft für andere Systeme verwendet um andere Angelmethoden auf höhere Wurfweite zu bringen! 
Viele englische Autoren aus dem Angelbereich haben darüber unzählige Bücher verfasst und eine richtige Wissenschaft daraus gemacht. 

LG Michael


----------



## geomas (29. Oktober 2019)

@Minimax - Die Briten meinen mit „Bolo” praktisch immer die Art der Posenangelei, seltenst die Rute und fischen deshalb „Bolo” oft mit langer Steck-Posen-Rute.

Die Matches an sich haben sich auf der Insel ja extrem verändert: die klassische Wettkampfangelei in Kanal oder Fluß auf (typischerweise kleine) Weißfische gibts wohl immer noch, aber auch da gibt es offenbar in etlichen natürlichen Gewässern mehr Brassen. Das Angeln mit Feederrute oder unberingter Rute wird heutzutage wohl eher praktiziert als die Posenangelei mit beringter Rute.

@u-see fischer - ist Deine Tri-Cast mit Kevlar-Wicklung? Drei- oder Vierteilig? Hab eine ähnliche Rute, die von Tri-Cast für Bruins-Boxmeer gebaut wurde.


----------



## nostradamus (29. Oktober 2019)

Hi,
zur Fragestellung
Ich bin aus verschiedenen Gründen ein großer Browning "Stammkunde" bzw. Fan, aber ich glaube ich würde auch ansonsten Match und Feederruten bei Browning kaufen! Bis auf die *Sphere Feeder Serie habe ich jede ernsthafte Serie in den letzten 15 Jahren gefischt.

MatchRuten
 ich fische die Legend und die Bob Nudd Serien hoch und runter und bin zufrieden!! 

Klar unter anderen Bedingungen *würde ich mir Ruten aus Asien importieren, weil sie in der Rutentechnologie weiter sind wie wir! Ich versuche jetzt schon seit Jahren meinen Terminkalender so zu timen, dass ich mal in Peking bin, wenn die grosse Angelmesse statt findet...! Momentan überlege ich, ob ich nicht einfach mal nach Peking fliege...!


----------



## Wuemmehunter (29. Oktober 2019)

Also meine Angelei mit der Matchrute hält sich in engen Grenzen, trotzdem habe ich zwei dafür geeignete Stöcker: Zum einen eine Bruce & Walker in 13 ft und eine dreiteilige von Sensas, von der ich die genaue Bezeichnung gerade nicht parat habe. Letztere Fische ich ausschließlich an stehendennGewässern.


----------



## Minimax (29. Oktober 2019)

Hier noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zur Definition des Matchangels:

Hier ist ein schönes Bild eines "Bilderbuch-Matchman" der 50er/60er plus Ausrüstungsliste aus C. Willock, Coarse Fishing, London 1955 (1965):






Die doppelte Pointe ist, das dies eigentlich lächelnd zeigen sollte, wie aus damaliger Perspektive overtackled ein Matchman der alten Tage, komplett mit Knappen in den Wettstreit zog, im Gegensatz zum Durchschnittsangler- und eigentlich fast weniger dabei hatte als der heutige durchschnittliche Friedfisch-Enthusiast. (Wobei: So ein treu ergebener, aufgeregt stotternder Cockney-Askari wäre heute beim Schleppen gelegentlich auch nützlich: "Toadwarrrrd! Du hast die Fische verscheucht!") Übrigens sieht man, wie damals die klassischen beringten drei-teiler dominierten und so wohl auch zu ihrem deutschen Namen kamen.


----------



## geomas (29. Oktober 2019)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also meine Angelei mit der Matchrute hält sich in engen Grenzen, trotzdem habe ich zwei dafür geeignete Stöcker: Zum einen eine Bruce & Walker in 13 ft und eine dreiteilige von Sensas, von der ich die genaue Bezeichnung gerade nicht parat habe. Letztere Fische ich ausschließlich an stehendennGewässern.



Die S7 Tench&Specimen Float hast Du bewußt nicht als Matchrute aufgeführt?


----------



## Wuemmehunter (29. Oktober 2019)

Ne Georg, die hab ich jetzt glatt vergessen, obwohl ich sie erst vorletztes WE trottend gefischt habe. Das ist mir jetzt ein büschen peinlich.


----------



## geomas (29. Oktober 2019)

^ haha, ich war unsicher, ob Du sie „unterschlagen” hast, weil sie ja mehr Power hat als die typische (feine) Matchrute alter Tage.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Oktober 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, und wenn also schon ein Problem bei der Definition von Matchruten da ist -wo wäre der Unterschied zwischen langer Match und Kurzer Bolo?
> 
> hg
> Minimax



Matchrute viele Ringe, feine Spitze = Dünnere Schnüre, feinere Haken, weitere Würfe, weniger Ausschlitzer

Bolo = Gegenteil.

Du hast Recht, die Erfahrung fehlt.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (29. Oktober 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> ^ haha, ich war unsicher, ob Du sie „unterschlagen” hast, weil sie ja mehr Power hat als die typische (feine) Matchrute alter Tage.



Ja, @Minimax hst schon recht, die Grenzen sind fließend!


----------



## geomas (29. Oktober 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Matchrute viele Ringe, feine Spitze = Dünnere Schnüre, feinere Haken, weitere Würfe, weniger Ausschlitzer
> 
> Bolo = Gegenteil.
> 
> Du hast Recht, die Erfahrung fehlt.



Der gute Prof wird morgen früh, wenn er Deinen Beitrag liest, vermutlich den Kaffee über den Frühstückstisch pusten.


----------



## yukonjack (29. Oktober 2019)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> zur Fragestellung
> Ich bin aus verschiedenen Gründen ein großer Browning "Stammkunde" bzw. Fan, aber ich glaube ich würde auch ansonsten Match und Feederruten bei Browning kaufen! Bis auf die *Sphere Feeder Serie habe ich jede ernsthafte Serie in den letzten 15 Jahren gefischt.
> 
> ...


Erklär bitte mal..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Oktober 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> Der gute Prof wird morgen früh, wenn er Deinen Beitrag liest, vermutlich den Kaffee über den Frühstückstisch pusten.



Zwischen klassischer feiner Match und Bolo ist der Vergleich trotzdem zutreffend. Die späteren Matchruten und neuen Bolos liegen sicher enger beieinander, aber alleine die Art des Angelns und die verwendeten Posen, sowie Gewässer ergeben den Rutentyp. Eigentlich recht logisch.......


----------



## Wuemmehunter (29. Oktober 2019)

Off Topic, aber das muss ich jetzt echt mal loswerden. Ich bin gerade auf der Rückfahrt von einem Termin in der Schweiz und nähere mich gerade PÜNKTLICH meinem Zielbahnhof! Hammer, Fernverkehr, 5x Umsteigen gestern pünktlich heute pünktlich.


----------



## geomas (29. Oktober 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Zwischen klassischer feiner Match und Bolo ist der Vergleich trotzdem zutreffend. Die späteren Matchruten und neuen Bolos liegen sicher enger beieinander, aber alleine die Art des Angelns und die verwendeten Posen, sowie Gewässer ergeben den Rutentyp. Eigentlich recht logisch.......



Ich bin inhaltlich ganz bei Dir, FF.


----------



## nostradamus (29. Oktober 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Matchrute viele Ringe, feine Spitze = Dünnere Schnüre, feinere Haken, weitere Würfe, weniger Ausschlitzer
> 
> Bolo = Gegenteil.
> 
> Du hast Recht, die Erfahrung fehlt.


Danke dafür!


----------



## nostradamus (29. Oktober 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Erklär bitte mal..



Jede Serie, die auch ein gewisses Niveau hatte! Ich habe keine Serie gefischt die für einsteiger konzipiert war!


----------



## Thomas. (30. Oktober 2019)

habe mir damals zur meiner ersten Matchrute(Cor.Black Star Pro, top teil) das Buch von Vincent Kluwe fishing english- englisch fischen geholt und nehme es heute noch sehr oft zur Hand.
nee Hardy Matchmaker 13ft hatte ich mir auch mal gegönnt, habe sie sehr schnell wieder verkauft, ein schwerer Schwabelstock


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Oktober 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, und wenn also schon ein Problem bei der Definition von Matchruten da ist -wo wäre der Unterschied zwischen langer Match und Kurzer Bolo?-



Bis auf die unterschiedliche Menge Ringe gibt es keinen.
Beide bedienen das gleiche Wurfgewicht und können bei identischer Länge(sagen wir 4-5m) gleich eingesetzt werden zum Bologneseangeln um die Montage zu führen.
Hakengrößen und Montagen sind identisch, da es beide Rutenarten in gleichen WG Klassen gibt.

Allgemein unterscheiden die beiden Typen sich aber doch schon sehr und sind für verschiedene Zwecke jeweils besser geeignet.
Flussangelei:
Wenn es nicht zu tief ist und man nicht zu weit muss, reicht ne Matchrute bis 4,20m meistens aus.
Wenn es tiefer als diese Rutenlänge ist oder man die Montage weiter daußen halten und kontrollieren will, muss es eine längere Rute sein, also bietet eine Bolo dann die entscheidenden Vorteile.
Man kann am Fluss alles mit der Bolo machen was eine Match kann - und noch mehr.

Seeangelei:
Da ist es wegen fehlender Strömung leichter die Montage draußen mit einer kürzeren Matchrute zu kontrollieren als am Fluss und man benötigt nicht unbedingt ne Bolo.
Da werden Bolos meisten wie lang-lang Stippen eingesetzt(haben aber den Vorteil der Rolle als Drillreserve).






Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, die Erfahrung fehlt.



Die Erfahrung mit Bolos ein Freund!


----------



## Minimax (30. Oktober 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> habe mir damals zur meiner ersten Matchrute(Cor.Black Star Pro, top teil) das Buch von Vincent Kluwe fishing english- englisch fischen geholt und nehme es heute noch sehr oft zur Hand.
> nee Hardy Matchmaker 13ft hatte ich mir auch mal gegönnt, habe sie sehr schnell wieder verkauft, ein schwerer Schwabelstock



Ja, die ist wirklich grauenhaft! Kluwe-Yorck ist wirklich nützlich, auch sehr gut im Hinblick auf Match und Bolo ist sein Buch zum zum Posenangeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Oktober 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung mit Bolos ein Freund!



Die Menge der Ringe bei der Match bringt den Vorteil feiner Schnüre und dünner Haken. Dieser Unterschied definiert doch das Einsatzgebiet und letztlich auch die Entwicklung beider Rutentypen. Natürlich kannst du Bolo Querfeldein verwenden, die Eigenschaften bleiben dennoch unterschiedlich. Ist ja fast wie ein Vergleichsweis zwischen Stipprute und Stellfischrute.

(Pickerruten und Feederruten sehen auch gleich aus, sind in den Details aber verschieden)


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Oktober 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> [USER=50624]@u-see fischer - ist Deine Tri-Cast mit Kevlar-Wicklung? Drei- oder Vierteilig? Hab eine ähnliche Rute, die von Tri-Cast für Bruins-Boxmeer gebaut wurde.[/USER]




Ja, mit gelb/goldfarbener Kevlar Kreuzwicklung. Sïe ïst 4 Teilig, Griffstück und 3 beringte Rutenstücke.

[ATTACH=full]332045[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]332046[/ATTACH]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Oktober 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ich komme mit der klassischen Matchmontage, also feststehend, einfach nicht zurecht. Ich kann mich einfach nicht mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, Blei auf der Schnur zu verschieben. Habe da zuviel bedenken die Schnur zu beschädigen.
> Vielleicht habe ich in den nächsten Jahren die Muse dafür.



Die Bleie zum Fixieren des Wagglers darfst du auf keinen Fall zu fest, aber auch nicht gerade "locker" befestigen. Ich würde auch keine weichen Shots verwenden, weil sie sich im Drill schnell verschieben können. Wo Kraut beispielsweise ist, rauschen die Schleien gerne durch den Dschungel, mit Pech bleibt der Waggler an einem Stängel hängen und somit rutscht das Blei nach oben hin durch. Der Fisch nimmt weiter Schnur, das Blei rutscht immer höher.....

Gewinnst du dann die Oberhand im Drill und holst die Schnur ein und die Schleie ist vielleicht noch 10 Meter vom Kescher entfernt, hast du das Blei nun direkt vor der Rutenspitze. Bei feinen Matchruten kann es bei Unachtsamkeit dann ernsthafte Probleme geben. Da muss die Montage tatsächlich sitzen, sonst kann es noch sehr ärgerlich beim Ansitz werden. Ich musste einen Fisch deswegen schon via Hand reindrillen und das klappte auch nur durch Glück.


----------



## Racklinger (30. Oktober 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Bleie zum Fixieren des Wagglers darfst du auf keinen Fall zu fest, aber auch nicht gerade "locker" befestigen. Ich würde auch keine weichen Shots verwenden, weil sie sich im Drill schnell verschieben können. Wo Kraut beispielsweise ist, rauschen die Schleien gerne durch den Dschungel, mit Pech bleibt der Waggler an einem Stängel hängen und somit rutscht das Blei nach oben hin durch. Der Fisch nimmt weiter Schnur, das Blei rutscht immer höher.....
> 
> Gewinnst du dann die Oberhand im Drill und holst die Schnur ein und die Schleie ist vielleicht noch 10 Meter vom Kescher entfernt, hast du das Blei nun direkt vor der Rutenspitze. Bei feinen Matchruten kann es bei Unachtsamkeit dann ernsthafte Probleme geben. Da muss die Montage tatsächlich sitzen, sonst kann es noch sehr ärgerlich beim Ansitz werden. Ich musste einen Fisch deswegen schon via Hand reindrillen und das klappte auch nur durch Glück.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332047


Gerade beim Angeln mit auf dem Grund liegenden Ködern ist es finde ich egal ob du mit fixiertem Waggler  oder laufmontage arbeitest. Der Fisch soll ja im Idealfall nur dass Anker/Bissanzeigerschrot anheben und dann kommt der Anhieb. Ob die Hauptmasse vom Blei dann direkt am Waggler oder 30 cm unterhalb sitzt, ist doch dann worscht. 
Wenn man die Fische im Mittelwasser und beim absinken schon erwischen will, sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus, da ist der fixed Waggler klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Oktober 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Gerade beim Angeln mit auf dem Grund liegenden Ködern ist es finde ich egal ob du mit fixiertem Waggler  oder laufmontage arbeitest. Der Fisch soll ja im Idealfall nur dass Anker/Bissanzeigerschrot anheben und dann kommt der Anhieb. Ob die Hauptmasse vom Blei dann direkt am Waggler oder 30 cm unterhalb sitzt, ist doch dann worscht.
> Wenn man die Fische im Mittelwasser und beim absinken schon erwischen will, sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus, da ist der fixed Waggler klar im Vorteil.



Die "old-english" Montage ist extrem Verwicklungsfrei und du kannst sehr schnell Angeln. Beim Slidern hast du ein paar kleine Problemzonen (Waggler muss abstehen, darf nicht auf die unteren Schrote knallen, Stopperknoten und Perlen), welche du klever Lösen musst. Bei mir ist es an 8/10 Gewässern beispielsweise so, das ich ohnehin wegen der Tiefe durchlaufend fischen muss.

Du hast es aber schnell erfasst: Liegt der Köder auf Grund, muss die Antenne danach sauber und schnell erkennbar  Liften können. Wo soll der Fisch auch hin, etwa nach China durch den Boden?!


----------



## Racklinger (30. Oktober 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die "old-english" Montage ist extrem Verwicklungsfrei und du kannst sehr schnell Angeln. Beim Slidern hast du ein paar kleine Problemzonen (Waggler muss abstehen, darf nicht auf die unteren Schrote knallen, Stopperknoten und Perlen), welche du klever Lösen musst. Bei mir ist es an 8/10 Gewässern beispielsweise so, das ich ohnehin wegen der Tiefe durchlaufend fischen muss.
> 
> Du hast es aber schnell erfasst: Liegt der Köder auf Grund, muss die Antenne danach sauber und schnell erkennbar  Liften können. Wo soll der Fisch auch hin, etwa nach China durch den Boden?!


Die Existenz von Micro-Schwarzen-Löchern, die auf Hakenköder eine spezielle Anziehungskraft haben und diese vom Haken saugen, ist meiner Meinung nach nicht einwandfrei widerlegt  Evtl auch Dimensionsportale, da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig.
Auf jeden Fall eine bessere Erklärung als Fische, die sich bis nach China durchgraben. 

Aber back to Topic ...
Jede Montage hat so seine Tücken und verwickeln kann man sie alle wenn man unsauber wirft (ja ich rede aus eigener Erfahrung). Bis jetzt jetzt hab ich es geschafft in jede noch so verwicklungsfreie Montage einen Zwirl reinzubringen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Oktober 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Die Existenz von Micro-Schwarzen-Löchern, die auf Hakenköder eine spezielle Anziehungskraft haben und diese vom Haken saugen, ist meiner Meinung nach nicht einwandfrei widerlegt  Evtl auch Dimensionsportale, da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig.
> Auf jeden Fall eine bessere Erklärung als Fische, die sich bis nach China durchgraben.



Ich dachte immer, Brassen wären Wurmlöcher.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Oktober 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Menge der Ringe bei der Match bringt den Vorteil feiner Schnüre und dünner Haken.



Nö.
Feine Schnüre und Hake bedürfen feiner Ruten/Blanks.
Das können Bolos und Matchruten gleich gut(bei identischem WG).

Guck dir mal die italienischen Videos an......Bolos mit 0,14er oder 0,16er Schnur und 16er, 18er,20er Haken mit einer Made dran.
Alles wie man es in vergleichbarer Stärke auch anner Match benutzt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Oktober 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nö.
> Feine Schnüre und Hake bedürfen feiner Ruten/Blanks.
> Das können Bolos und Matchruten gleich gut(bei identischem WG).
> 
> ...



Viele Ringe sorgen für eine gleichmäßigere Kraftverteilung auf dem Blank.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nö.
> Feine Schnüre und Hake bedürfen feiner Ruten/Blanks.
> Das können Bolos und Matchruten gleich gut(bei identischem WG).



Hast du schon mal einen Italiener gesehen, der einen Waggler bei starkem Wind an der Bolo fischt und die Schnur nach dem Wurf unter die Wasseroberfläche peitscht?!


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Oktober 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Viele Ringe sorgen für eine gleichmäßigere Kraftverteilung auf dem Blank.



Ja klar aber stärker wird der Blank davon nicht. 




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal einen Italiener gesehen, der einen Waggler an der Bolo fischt bei Wind und die Schnur nach dem Wurf unter die Wasseroberfläche peitscht?!



 
Nee wozu auch?
Es ging nur darum ob man mit Bolos genauso feine Haken und Schnüre benutzen kann wie mit Matchruten und ja man kann.
Die Kraftverteilung auf dem Blank ist dafür unerheblich, nur die Stärke des Blanks entscheidet.

Beispiel:
Eine Matchrute würde immer noch die selben Montagen bedienen können wenn sie statt 12 Ringen, nur 8 oder 9 hätte.
Die Lastverteilung wäre für den Blank nicht optimal(und ist es bei Bolos wegen der wenigen Ringe auch nicht) aber der Blank wäre nicht schwächer oder stärker, eher suboptimal aufgebaut mit geringer praktischer Relevanz.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Oktober 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja klar aber stärker wird der Blank davon nicht.



Die Schnüre und Vorfächer können aber feiner gewählt werden, weil die Rute im Drill wesentlich effektiver wegen der Kraftverteilung mitarbeitet. Siehe Wandruten im Gegensatz zu kurzen Feederruten.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nee wozu auch?
> 
> Es ging nur darum ob man mit Bolos genauso feine Haken und Schnüre benutzen kann wie mit Matchruten und ja man kann.



Du kannst an jeder Rute alle Materialien dieser Welt benutzen, trotzdem hat der Blank in seiner Beschaffenheit eine andere Funktion und verschiedene Einsatzbereiche. Du kannst beispielsweise mit einer kurzen Kopfrute verkürzt fischen, aber auch klassisch Stippen. Mit einer Stipprute kannst du aber nicht verkürzt Angeln. (wo habe ich überhaupt geschrieben, das feines Angeln an der Bolo nicht geht?)

Ich kann auch mit einer Matchrute an der Elbe stromab Angeln, aber niemals die Kontrolle einer Bolo, geschweige denn die Schnelligkeit im Drill ausführen. Die meisten Matchruten besitzen dieses Rückgrad nicht, selbst meine Medium Match kommt schon bei 40ger Brassen an ihr Limit. Meine alte Mosella Bolo hat da keine Probleme mit, trotz ähnlichem Wurfgewicht. Die Aktion einer Rute wird ja nicht auf das Wurfgewicht, sondern auf die verwendeten Materialien zurückgeführt.


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2019)

Was waren das noch entspannte Zeiten, als man die Stecken noch beringte Stippen und Herenruten nannte. Man ging einfach damit angeln und alles war gut.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Oktober 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> wo habe ich überhaupt geschrieben, das feines Angeln an der Bolo nicht geht?)




Na hier oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?
Ging doch um Match vs. Bolo?




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Matchrute viele Ringe, feine Spitze = Dünnere Schnüre, feinere Haken, weitere Würfe, weniger Ausschlitzer
> 
> *Bolo = Gegenteil.*



Stimmt einfach nicht.
Verschiedene *- aber gleich feine Ruten* - für unterschiedliche Zwecke.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Schnüre und Vorfächer können aber feiner gewählt werden, weil die Rute im Drill wesentlich effektiver wegen der Kraftverteilung mitarbeitet. Siehe Wandruten im Gegensatz zu kurzen Feederruten.







Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Menge der Ringe bei der Match bringt den Vorteil feiner Schnüre und dünner Haken.



Nö!
Das bringt der feine Blank.
Die feinen Schnüre und Haken könntest daran auch benutzen wenn die Rute ein paar Ringe weniger hätte, schrieb ich doch schon.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Oktober 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na hier oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?
> Ging doch um Match vs. Bolo?



Ich meinte damit eher, das der Blank und die Anzahl der Ringe an der Matchrute zu einer Auswahl an feineren Materialien qualifizieren. Das ist ja auch einer der gravierenden Unterschiede zwischen Bolo und Match.




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dass bringt der feine Blank.
> Die feinen Schnüre und Haken könntest daran auch benutzen wenn die Rute ein paar Ringe weniger hätte, schrieb ich doch schon.



Habe ich eine komplett andere Meinung zu. Die einwirkende Kraft wird gleichmäßiger wegen hoher Ringanzahl auf die Rute übertragen. Daher hat eine Matchrute auch viele Ringe in den oberen Sektionen, um die *dünne Hauptschnur* bei einem Anhieb nicht zu Sprengen.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Stimmt einfach nicht.
> Verschiedene *- aber gleich feine Ruten* - für unterschiedliche Zwecke.



Eine "feine" Feederrute ist immer noch ein Brecher gegenüber einem "feinen" Winkelpicker. Das Adjektiv ist in beiden Fällen gleich, die Ruten trotzdem grundverschieden im Einsatz und den Möglichkeiten der Materialwahl. Dabei belasse ich es auch, wir werden bei diesem Thema auf keinen Nenner kommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Oktober 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Habe ich eine komplett andere Meinung zu. Die einwirkende Kraft wird gleichmäßiger wegen hoher Ringanzahl auf die Rute übertragen. Daher hat eine Matchrute auch viele Ringe in den oberen Sektionen, um die *dünne Hauptschnur* bei einem Anhieb nicht zu Sprengen.



Das hat mit Meinung nix zu tun mein Gutster.
Ich habe viele Ruten gebaut - auch verschiedene Ringkonzepte an  ein und dem selben Blank verbaut und getestet.

Ein Blank wird nicht stärker oder schwächer durch mehr oder weniger Ringe!

Dass sich die Last besser am Blank verteilt wenn man mehr Ringe verbaut ist klar aber trotzdem nicht der Grund dafür dass die dünne Schnur nicht gesprengt wird.
Das passiert wenn der Blank zu stark und die Schnur zu schwach ist - völlig unabhängig von der Ringzahl.

Deshalb sollte die Schnurklasse zur Rute passen(und um Rute und Schnur voll auslasten zu können).

Ist ganz einfach.
Mit einer härteren Rute haust du ne dünne Schnur schneller durch als mit einer weicheren Rute - egal wie viele Ringe dran hängen.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit eher, das der Blank und* die Anzahl der Ringe an der Matchrute zu einer Auswahl an feineren Materialien qualifizieren.* Das ist ja auch einer der gravierenden Unterschiede zwischen Bolo und Match.




Nein.
Nur die Kraft des Blanks bestimmt wie fein oder stark die Schnur sein darf.


----------



## feederbrassen (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich geb jetzt noch meinen Senf dazu 

Ich bin da ganz auf der Seite des Professors. 

Das sind meine eigenen Erfahrungen. 
Der Vorteil der Matchrutenberingung ist einfach nur das die feinen Schnüre nicht am Blank kleben wenn es z.b. Regnet.
Hat ne Bolo zwar auch aber es sind halt weniger und dann bleibt die Schnur eben mal am nassen Blank kleben.
Durch die vielen Ringe der Matchrute mag der Druck auf die Schnur besser verteilt sein. 
Dennoch fische *ich *beide Varianten mit dem selben Material und konnte dies bezüglich keine vor oder Nachteile feststellen. 
Ich geh lieber angeln und brauche keine Wissenschaft dabei ￼￼


----------



## Wuemmehunter (30. Oktober 2019)

Kleiner Nachtrag: Die Sensas, die ich gestern erwähnte, ist eine Club Competition 390 Medium. Und wo ich sie heute dann schon  mal aus dem Schrank geholt habe, durfte sie heute dann auch gleich mit den kleinen, sehr träge dahinfließenden Fluss. Was soll ich sagen: auch wenn mit der Feederrute die Bissfrequenz deutlich höher war, hat die Angelei mit der Pose auch Spaß gemacht, gab ein paar gute Plötzen mit der Match.


----------



## geomas (30. Oktober 2019)

@u-see fischer - danke für die Fotos! 
Meine „Made by Tri-Cast”-Rute ähnelt Deiner sehr stark. Ne phantastische Rute (meine wurde wohl Ende der 80er gebaut?).
Hab sie kürzlich mit einer modernen 15ft-Rute verglichen und kann sagen, daß ich den Klassiker fürs feine Fischen bei weitem bevorzuge.


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Oktober 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit eher, das der Blank und die Anzahl der Ringe an der Matchrute zu einer Auswahl an feineren Materialien qualifizieren. Das ist ja auch einer der gravierenden Unterschiede zwischen Bolo und Match



Ab wieviel Ringe an einer Telerute würdet ihr den sagen, sie ist eine Stipprute bzw. eine Bolorute bzw. eine Matchrute. Oder anders rum gefragt, kann eine Telerute überhaupt eine Matchrute sein. Wenn ich mir die neuen Forellenruten betrachte, z.B. 8 - 15 gramm WG bei 10 Ringen auf 4,10 mtr Länge, was ist das nun. Von den feinen Ringen her, ihrer Länge und ihrer Leichtigkeit hat sie viele Gemeinsamkeiten mit einer Matchrute und ich würde sie auch dazu zählen.


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2019)

...und was ist, wenn man mit einer Matschrute eine Forelle fängt!?


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Oktober 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> ...und was ist, wenn man mit einer Matschrute eine Forelle fängt!?


HÄRESIE!


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> HÄRESIE!


Ich ketze gern mal ein bisschen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> ...und was ist, wenn man mit einer Matschrute eine Forelle fängt!?



1. Sowas macht man nicht!
2. Wenn es aus Versehen passiert, hat man sich bei der (sicherlich blinden) Matschforelle höflichst zu entschuldigen!


----------



## nostradamus (31. Oktober 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> ...und was ist, wenn man mit einer Matschrute eine Forelle fängt!?


Rute zerstören und eine neue kaufen


----------



## Oberfrankenangler (11. Dezember 2019)

Ich verwende eine Sensas mit 3,90 M, dreiteilig. WG so in etwa 20 Gramm und darauf montiert eine DAM Quick mit 25 er geflochtener zum Matchangeln. Ihr fragt euch bestimmt ob eine 25er Geflochtene nicht etwas überdimensioniert ist?
Nein!
Beim dritten Ansitz mit der Matche,ist n Graser mit fetten 81 cm eingestiegen, und das mit zwei Maiskörnern und zwei Maden auf einen 8er Haken der eigentlich für kleinere Brassen und Rotaugen ausgelegt war. Drillzeit mit der Matche in etwa 25 Minuten.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Dezember 2019)

Da würde ich lieber auf den Mais verzichten wenn ich weiss das graser drin sind


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Dezember 2019)

Wat?????

Gerade dann mit Mais!

Die Dinger gehen ab wie ne Tüte Mücken.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Dezember 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat?????
> 
> Gerade dann mit Mais!
> 
> Die Dinger gehen ab wie ne Tüte Mücken.


Wenn ich mit der Matche auf Küttfisch fischen will verzichten meinte ich;wenn ich gezielt auf Graser gehe rücke ich mit schwerem Karpfengeschirr an.
Und ja, einen Graser im Drill vergisst man nicht


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Dezember 2019)

Ich nehme immer das was gerade da ist an Tackle.

Erastmal an den Haken bekommen son Vieh. Der Rest entscheidet sch dann.


----------



## nostradamus (11. Dezember 2019)

*Hi,
finde eine 25 geflochtene zu stark selbst für solche Fische! Da machen kleinere und "normale" Fische keinen Spaß mehr! 
Ist allerdings ein sehr interessantes Thema, da jeder darüber anders denkt! 

Ich pers. fische mit einer 6er geflochtenen oder aber mit einer 20er mono. 
Wie machen es die anderen? 
Mario*


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Dezember 2019)

16er Mono an der Matche, aber meine Fulle ist auch eine harsche Göttin, wenn ich mit Pin gezielt auf Barbe versuchen würde würde ich wohl auf 20+ gehen. Feines Geflecht wäre interessant fürs trotting aber habe ich noch nicht probiert


----------



## nostradamus (11. Dezember 2019)

16er an der Fulda ist natürlich echt eng! Sind sie so vorsichtig?


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Dezember 2019)

nostradamus schrieb:


> 16er an der Fulda ist natürlich echt eng! Sind sie so vorsichtig?


Es sind gerissene Grossdöbel, also ja. Hatte aber bislang keine Probleme, Schnur prüfen hilft


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> 16er Mono an der Matche, aber meine Fulle ist auch eine harsche Göttin, wenn ich mit Pin gezielt auf Barbe versuchen würde würde ich wohl auf 20+ gehen. Feines Geflecht wäre interessant fürs trotting aber habe ich noch nicht probiert



So dünn ist nichtmal mein Vorfach.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Dezember 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So dünn ist nichtmal mein Vorfach.


Relativ klares Wasser, Kormorane... ist mittlerweile recht schwer bei uns an der Strecke. Vorfach erübrigt sich da durchgebunden


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Dezember 2019)

Bei mir am Flüsschen ist das Wasser auch oft klar und selten tiefer als n Meter aber es gibt Hindernisse in Form von Schilf und Kraut oder mal n Ast.
Da muss ich zumachen können auch wenn der Döbel Ü60 ist.


----------



## Minimax (11. Dezember 2019)

Finde die Diskussion auch Grad sehr interessant. Was mir einfällt: wenn Fisch und Gewässer so starke Schnur diktieren, wär es dann nicht angezeigt von den klassischen 2-4lbs Matchen ebenfalls wegzugehen? Sind ja doch grazile Geräte


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Dezember 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei mir am Flüsschen ist das Wasser auch oft klar und selten tiefer als n Meter aber es gibt Hindernisse in Form von Schilf und Kraut oder mal n Ast.
> Da muss ich zumachen können auch wenn der Döbel Ü60 ist.


Ich hatte bisher nicht dein Eindruck, nicht zumachen zu können bei Grossdöbeln - gut die größten fing ich im Winter da sind sie witterungsbedingt was schwächer, aber generell konnte ich die Fische bislang mit Daumenbremse und Matche gut rumbossen


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Dezember 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Finde die Diskussion auch Grad sehr interessant. Was mir einfällt: wenn Fisch und Gewässer so starke Schnur diktieren, wär es dann nicht angezeigt von den klassischen 2-4lbs Matchen ebenfalls wegzugehen? Sind ja doch grazile Geräte




Ich benutze ja eher Bolos zum Döbelangeln und die gibt es auch unterschiedlich stark aber meistens sind sie Matchruten sehr ähnlich was die Kraft angeht mit ihren 5-20gr. WG.
Trotzdem benutze ich meist ne 0,22er Hauptschnur und ein 0,20er Vorfach.
Um ne Bolo aber bis ins Handteil durchzubiegen muss der Fisch schon mächtig ziehen - da sind also ausreichend Reserven auch für Großdöbel und andere Dickmänner.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher nicht dein Eindruck, nicht zumachen zu können bei Grossdöbeln - gut die größten fing ich im Winter da sind sie witterungsbedingt was schwächer, aber generell konnte ich die Fische bislang mit Daumenbremse und Matche gut rumbossen




Hast du da freies Wasser oder auch breite Schilfsäume und viel Kraut?
Wenn nicht mag es ja gehen so fein.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Dezember 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast du da freies Wasser oder auch breite Schilfsäume und viel Kraut?
> Wenn nicht mag es ja gehen so fein.


Kraut ist durchaus vorhanden, Schilf eher eine Randerscheinung. Natürlich ist da Stellenwahl ein Thema
*ed*
Stroft GTM in 0,16 trägt 3kg und mit der Pin kannst du ja verzögerungsfrei einhändig die Spule blockieren und mit der Rutenbiegung die fulminante erste Flucht abfangen. Mit ner Statio würd ich auch eher nicht unter 0,20 gehen in der vegetationsphase


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Dezember 2019)

Heute ist bei mir eine Hohlglasfaserrute Shakespeare Europa Match 1850 angekommen. Laut Internet soll sie zwischen 1978 und 1982 gebaut worden sein. Sie ist 3,90 mtr. lang, 
	

		
			
		

		
	


















dreiteilig und hat 9 Ringe, wovon der Spitzenring und der letzte Ring mit einer Einlage versehen sind. Die anderen Ringe sind aus Metall ( verchromt ). Sie hat eine A-Aktion ( Spitzen ) und ein Wurfgewicht von 20 gramm. Das beste aber ist ihr Vollkorkgriff, diese Qualität.

Das einzige was mich noch verwirrt ist das sie laut Katalog einen braunen Blank haben soll, sie aber hellblau ist. Aber an den Steckteilen schaut unter der blauen Farbe es braun hervor.


----------



## Justsu (17. Dezember 2019)

Spannendes Teil! - Sieht auf den Ersten Blick aber eher wie ne Brandungsrute aus!

Ich nenne im Übrigen seit Ende letzten Jahres eine Drennan Alcolyte Plus in 13ft mein Eigen - ein wunderbarer Stock, leider wie so viele andere viiiiel zu wenig gefischt

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas. (17. Dezember 2019)

Justsu schrieb:


> Spannendes Teil! - Sieht auf den Ersten Blick aber eher wie ne Brandungsrute aus!


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Dezember 2019)

Vom Durchmesser hat @Justsu einfach recht, meine alten GFK-Karpfenruten sind dünner. Aber sie ist auch kein Wabbelstock, ich würde sagen die ersten beiden Elemente sind wie bei einer Telerute, am meisten arbeitet die Spitze. Und ihr Gewicht beträgt ca. 360 gramm., damit kann ich aber leben.


----------



## Andal (17. Dezember 2019)

Schaut euch Paul Cook und seine Abu Matchrute an ... das sind Stangen. Aber die waren halt mal so und Glastechnik vom Feinsten!






						YouTube
					

Auf YouTube findest du großartige Videos und erstklassige Musik. Außerdem kannst du eigene Inhalte hochladen und mit Freunden oder mit der ganzen Welt teilen.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Dezember 2019)

Ich komme halt nochmal mit meinem Daiwa Krims 
Ich fische die Daiwa Tournament Match in allen Längen und kann die Stöckchen wirklich empfehlen. 
Hatte auch schon mit wesentlich teuren Ruten geangelt und konnte absolut keinen Unterschied feststellen. 
Dann habe ich noch eine Browning Sphere Match ! Auch die Rute lässt keine Wünsche offen. 

LG Michael


----------



## Thomas. (18. Dezember 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Vom Durchmesser hat @Justsu einfach recht, meine alten GFK-Karpfenruten sind dünner. Aber sie ist auch kein Wabbelstock, ich würde sagen die ersten beiden Elemente sind wie bei einer Telerute, am meisten arbeitet die Spitze. Und ihr Gewicht beträgt ca. 360 gramm., damit kann ich aber leben.



Optisch ist es ein sehr schönes Stöckchen, aber für mich persönlich passt Hohlglasfaser und Match überhaupt nicht zusammen egal von welcher Firma(zu schwer und Wabbelig).
360gr.(ohne Rolle) ist für ein Rute die man meist die ganze zeit ruhig in der Hand hält nicht gerade leicht.


----------



## Piego93 (18. Dezember 2019)

Irgendwo muss man ja mit Posten Anfangen. Erstmal Moin an alle 
Ich Fische die Shimano Catana DX 390, bis jetzt hat sie mir immer gute Dienste erwiesen.
Leider kommt sie beim gezielten Karpfenangeln mit Pellet gefühlt an ihre Grenzen und nächstes Jahr wird es Zeit für etwas schwerere Geschütze. Dazu werd ich bestimmt auch nochmal die Expertise einiger Kollegen hier in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Piego93, willkommen im Angelboard. Mit einer Matchrute und Pellets gezielt auf Karpfen, wenn keine Hindernisse vorhanden sind geht das. Aber dafür sind Matchruten ja auch nicht ausgelegt. Du wirst aber im Forum sicher viele Hinweise für das passende Tackle finden.  Ansonsten ist die Catama 3,90 schon eine tolle Anschaffung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (18. Dezember 2019)

Piego93 schrieb:


> Irgendwo muss man ja mit Posten Anfangen. Erstmal Moin an alle
> Ich Fische die Shimano Catana DX 390, bis jetzt hat sie mir immer gute Dienste erwiesen.
> Leider kommt sie beim gezielten Karpfenangeln mit Pellet gefühlt an ihre Grenzen und nächstes Jahr wird es Zeit für etwas schwerere Geschütze. Dazu werd ich bestimmt auch nochmal die Expertise einiger Kollegen hier in Anspruch nehmen.


Drennan Carp Waggler in 12ft kann ich dir empfehlen. Ich nehme die zum Fischen auf Schlei und Karpfen und auch zum leichten Fischen mit Köderfisch an der Pose auf Barsch, Aal und Zander.


----------



## Thomas. (19. Dezember 2019)

Piego93 schrieb:


> Ich Fische die Shimano Catana DX 390, bis jetzt hat sie mir immer gute Dienste erwiesen.
> Leider kommt sie beim gezielten Karpfenangeln mit Pellet gefühlt an ihre Grenzen



Wow, das nenne ich mal Schmerzfrei    aber den Mutigen gehört die Welt.
bin zwar leidenschaftlicher Karpfenangler, aber gezielt mit der Match neeee .
darf ich mal fragen welche Rolle und vor allem welche Schnurstärke du benutzt? bei mir ist es 0,14-0,18


----------



## Piego93 (19. Dezember 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Wow, das nenne ich mal Schmerzfrei    aber den Mutigen gehört die Welt.
> bin zwar leidenschaftlicher Karpfenangler, aber gezielt mit der Match neeee .
> darf ich mal fragen welche Rolle und vor allem welche Schnurstärke du benutzt? bei mir ist es 0,14-0,18



Hihi also ich hoffe das Kopfkino geht nicht in die Falsche Richtung. 
Aufgrund der Partikel die ich füttere und den Pellets die ich am Haken habe, beißen Natürlich auch ein Haufen Weißfische. Aber mein Ziel ist es kleine Karpfen zu überlisten, die machen an so einem Gerät richtig Spaß.

Im Moment laufe ich ganz gut mit der Browning Cenex Hybrid in Stärke 0,20.
Zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach dann noch eine etwas lange Wirbelkombi (nach englischen Vorbild) welche alle Art von Drehbewegungen kompensiert. 
Meine Rolle ist auch von Browning, da fische ich eine Black Magic FD 440. Davor eine kleine Daiwa Rolle, aber den Namen hab ich gerade nicht parat. 

Ich hoffe ich kann im Frühjahr dann mal etwas Bildmaterial liefern.


----------



## Thomas. (19. Dezember 2019)

Browning Cenex Hybrid in Stärke 0,20​die hat 4,2kg Tragkraft , ist schon heftig  mein 0.14 hat 1,6kg und da sprechen Holländischestipper schon vom Abschleppseil ​


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Dezember 2019)

Bei mir hat sich nach endlosversuchen eine Schnur mit dem Diameter von 0,16 als Allround herauskristallisiert. 
0,12 er waren, sind etwas anfälliger und bringen m.e.
auch nicht mehr Fische. 
Bei mehrpfündigen Brassen sogar weniger. 
Schließlich muss der gehakte
,, unauffällig '', sprich zügig aus seinem Schwarm endfernd werden und nicht erst durch diesen hindurch, wobei seine Artgenossen erst einmal das Weite suchen. 
Mehr als ne 0,16er fische ich nicht weil ich mit der Match nur etwa 1,5 kg ziehen kann also wozu mehr. 
Weiter noch haben einige Monofile ab 0,18 Eigenschaften die ich nicht mehr gutheißen kann wenn mit leichtem Geschirr gefischt wird.


----------



## Thomas. (20. Dezember 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle probieren. Womöglich findest du ja unter dem Suchbegriff "Drillstockrolle" einige Inspirationen.



noch mal OT 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 das kam dabei raus wenn man sich von dir inspirieren lässt


----------



## Minimax (20. Dezember 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Mehr als ne 0,16er fische ich nicht *weil ich mit der Match nur etwa 1,5 kg ziehen kann also wozu mehr*.
> Weiter noch haben einige Monofile ab 0,18 Eigenschaften die ich nicht mehr gutheißen kann wenn mit leichtem Geschirr gefischt wird.



Absolut richtig- wird immer wieder gerne vergessen. An leichten Ruten verpufft die zusätzliche Tragkraft stärkerer Schnüre wirkungslos, man handelt
sich lediglich die ungünstigen Eigenschaften ein.


----------



## Thomas. (22. Dezember 2019)

habe gerade gesehen das ich bei der Rute mitgeboten habe  (kein Witz) und fragte mich warum? da viel mir ein das ich die farblich und von der Größe her die perfekte Rolle dafür hier liegen habe. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


hab ein Clown gefrühstückt.

nein ich wollte mir daraus eine Stehlampe bauen (kein Witz)


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Dezember 2019)

Ich nehme an du meinst meine, aber du hast recht, optisch  passt die 2400 oder 2410 total zu der Rute.


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Dezember 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Stehlampe bauen (kein Witz)



Mit Rolle dran???

Allein für so eine Idee sollte man einen Mehrfachlike haben.


----------



## Thomas. (22. Dezember 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich nehme an du meinst meine, aber du hast recht, optisch  passt die 2400 oder 2410 total zu der Rute.



ja, habe bei dem guten Mann schon ein mal eine Rolle ersteigert und jetzt eine Match(zum Angeln) die ich persönlich abhole (er sagte mir am Tel. das er noch einiges zu hause hat   mal schauen was ich so noch gebrauchen kann)


----------



## Thomas. (22. Dezember 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Mit Rolle dran???
> 
> Allein für so eine Idee sollte man einen Mehrfachlike haben.


 ja mit Rolle, dat ding in nee ecke und gebogen zur Deckenmitte mit LED


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Dezember 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ja mit Rolle, dat ding in nee ecke und gebogen zur Deckenmitte mit LED


Das ist echt eine geile Idee wenn ich irgendwann mal mein Anglerzimmer bekomme. 

Aber der Verkäufer hatte in der letzten Zeit wirklich schöne Ruten im Angebot, wenn ich an die Ambassadeur Match oder die Shimano Picker denke. Der Versand war aber wirklich gut, total gut und sicher verpackt. @jason 1 hat auch schon bei ihm gekauft.


----------



## Jason (22. Dezember 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das ist echt eine geile Idee wenn ich irgendwann mal mein Anglerzimmer bekomme.
> 
> Aber der Verkäufer hatte in der letzten Zeit wirklich schöne Ruten im Angebot, wenn ich an die Ambassadeur Match oder die Shimano Picker denke. Der Versand war aber wirklich gut, total gut und sicher verpackt. @jason 1 hat auch schon bei ihm gekauft.


Jupp, der Mann ist in Ordnung. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe mal die Ambidex an die Matchrute gepackt, von der Notwendigkeit würde die 2400 reichen, die 2410 sieht etwas besser aus an der Rute und von der Rutendicke her würde die 2450 am besten passen. Wenn ich dann aber am See mit der 2450 anfange zu stippen, 20 Minuten später sind bestimmt die Herren mit der weißen Jacke da.


----------



## Thomas. (22. Dezember 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 334517
> Anhang anzeigen 334518
> Anhang anzeigen 334519
> 
> ...



sieht  jedenfalls schon mal super aus  und wenn dir das Fischen damit keine Spaß machen sollte weiste ja was damit machen könnte


----------



## Thomas. (23. Dezember 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ja, habe bei dem guten Mann schon ein mal eine Rolle ersteigert und jetzt eine Match(zum Angeln) die ich persönlich abhole (er sagte mir am Tel. das er noch einiges zu hause hat   mal schauen was ich so noch gebrauchen kann)



So ich habe gerade meine SHIMANO COMPRE MATCH 3,90M(wie Neu  )  bei ihm abgeholt, und muss sagen sehr netter Mensch, und wie gut (oder auch nicht) das ich nicht all Zuviel Geld mit hatte.
habe mir dann aber mein eigenes Wichtelgeschenk gemacht 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 alt aber NEU  (kann mir jemand zu dieser was sagen?)  und im Januar fahre ich noch mal hin.


----------



## geomas (23. Dezember 2019)

^ Glückwunsch! Die Silstar sieht richtig gut aus - viele Freude damit am Wasser!


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Dezember 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> kann mir jemand zu dieser was sagen



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinen tollen Ruten, viel Spaß damit und willkommen im Club der Besitzer unbekannter Ruten. Ich hoffe, das für deine Quiver-Rute jemand etwas aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern kann.


----------



## Thomas. (23. Dezember 2019)

Danke euch, die Silstar hat denn selben Rutenblank wie die Shimano Diaflash (bzw. umgekehrt) ein wunder schönes Lila.
der gut Mann hat mich ein wenig aufgeklärt mit den Blanks von Silstar u. Shimano


----------



## Jason (23. Dezember 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> und im Januar fahre ich noch mal hin.


Wenn er ältere Shakespeare Ruten hat, kannst du mich alamieren.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> habe gerade gesehen das ich bei der Rute mitgeboten habe  (kein Witz) und fragte mich warum? da viel mir ein das ich die farblich und von der Größe her die perfekte Rolle dafür hier liegen habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit der 2450 dazu kann das aber wirklich nur eine Stehlampe werden! 
wollteste mit LEDs und E-Motor und Richtung Disco-Kugel illuminieren?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2020)

-- double --


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Vom Durchmesser hat @Justsu einfach recht, meine alten GFK-Karpfenruten sind dünner.


Der Durchmesser und "Dicke" ist in der unteren Hälfte bei solchen Ruten aber sehr positiv, quasi ein Qualitätsmerkmal zu der Zeit, damit die nicht wild und zufällig herumschwabbeln und man exakt führen kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe mal die Ambidex an die Matchrute gepackt, ... die 2410 sieht etwas besser aus an der Rute


gewichtsmäßig auch deutlich am besten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Rutenblank wie die Shimano Diaflash (bzw. umgekehrt) ein *wunder schönes* Lila.


Sowas soll es wirklich geben? 


Thomas. schrieb:


> habe mir dann aber mein eigenes Wichtelgeschenk gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zum Glück ist die ja nur wenig lila! 
Das Blankmaterial kommt mir sehr bekannt vor, war die Zeit der "Flasher" und das Zeug ist heute noch zum intensiv angeln und im Vergleich gut, gute dynamische Spannkraft.
Aber die Resistenz ist nicht auf dem Level von heute - bei hinterm Schrank stehen kann aber auch nicht soviel passieren!


----------



## Thomas. (3. Januar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Sowas soll es wirklich geben?
> 
> Zum Glück ist die ja nur wenig lila!
> Das Blankmaterial kommt mir sehr bekannt vor, war die Zeit der "Flasher" und das Zeug ist heute noch zum intensiv angeln und im Vergleich gut, gute dynamische Spannkraft.
> Aber die Resistenz ist nicht auf dem Level von heute - bei hinterm Schrank stehen kann aber auch nicht soviel passieren!



ja das wunder schöne lila gibt es wirklich, man muss es sich nur ein reden und fest daran glauben   , nee im ernst, seit dem Shimano damals die sogenannte Lila Serie (Diaflash) raus brachte bin ich hin und weg von den Dingern, damals für mich unbezahlbar heute gebraucht immer noch sehr teuer, aber ich habe mir vor 2 Monaten dann doch mal meinen Rutentraum erfüllt und darf eine 420 Match mein eigen nennen 

zu Silstar und hinterm Schrank stehen, ich suche nur noch die passende Rolle was gar nicht so einfach ist


----------

